# Tighten up a guywire



## para19 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am an electrician but I could use a little help from some Lineman...

How do you go about tightening a guy wire with using guy ends at both ends ?

I know it seem like a simple question but I tried looking it up and really didn't have any luck. Outside of using a turnbuckle, which no one uses here.

I installed a costumer owned pole and a guy wire is need with it.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

para19 said:


> I am an electrician but I could use a little help from some Lineman...
> 
> How do you go about tightening a guy wire with using guy ends at both ends ?
> 
> ...


How about "what is a comealong...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

para19 said:


> I am an electrician but I could use a little help from some Lineman...
> 
> How do you go about tightening a guy wire with using guy ends at both ends ?
> 
> ...


Wire grip and a come along.


----------



## para19 (Feb 3, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> Wire grip and a come along.


I figured that was it, where would you get a wire grip ? Would another guy end work instead of a wire grip ?

Thanks for the help,


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

para19 said:


> I figured that was it, where would you get a wire grip ? Would another guy end work instead of a wire grip ?
> 
> Thanks for the help,


I suppose it could yes, they make many different types of wire grips for different types of conductors. You have to be careful, if it slips off someone could get badly hurt.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

para19 said:


> I figured that was it, where would you get a wire grip ? Would another guy end work instead of a wire grip ?
> 
> Thanks for the help,


Grips https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...78,d.dmQ&fp=43a544a93eaf1407&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Even though you mentioned no one uses a turnbuckle there is no reason you can't as long as you get one large enough for the load. 

No one uses turnbuckles because they have grips to tighten things up. But if you only have to do this once a turnbuckle might be a better way to go.

Here is a galvanized 3/4" x 12" rated 5000 pounds for just $20.00 http://www.uscargocontrol.com/Riggi...buckles/Galvanized-Turnbuckle-Jaw-Jaw-3-4-X12


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I've used a fence stretcher


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

para19 said:


> I figured that was it, where would you get a wire grip ? Would another guy end work instead of a wire grip ?
> 
> Thanks for the help,


That would be the Cletis method.:no:


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

An extra preform would work. We use a cable grip (commonly called a pork chop for the shape) and a come-along.


----------

